# Raw and poop?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

So today was our first day feeding raw and she loves it! After her a.m. feeding she pooped just a tiny amout in little terds dark colored, maybe three or four small terds, lunch no poop, and dinner a nice small firm dark poop. Is this what im looking for? She is only 11 weeks old and when I was feeding her kibble Natures Varitey she was pooping 3-4 times a day and large lighter colored poops that were also softer. Please tell me what you think?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, this is GREAT!
My dog is 90 pounds & leaves little rabbit poops!!!
It means most of the food is being absorbed instead of getting pooped out.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Raw fed poops a small, firm, very low odor and they BOUNCE.







Expect your puppy to poop LESS (smaller stool) and LESS OFTEN.







Expext the poops to be very firm, and not have the stinky "sour" dogpoop odor we expect from kibble-fed dogs. The color will vary with the protien source. 

After a few weeks on raw with solid poops, you may wish to add a TINY bit of veggie glop. Some feed veggie glop, others don't. I do. Tripe is nice, too!

You're probably already adding fish oil and yogurt.









Sounds like her poops are great!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

After almost a month of not doing doggy poo patrol, I went out when the snow was melting last weekend. I didn't even fill up a bucket from my dogs. The do go out in the wooded area too, but most were the size of a yorkies. 
Karlo only did one kibble sized today. I don't feed veggies, but do give green tripe daily.
At training someone left a log, I knew my pup couldn't be blamed, too big for a rawfed.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Don't you just love raw fed dogs? 

Haha.. 

Stark only poops once a day now!

It is nice and dark and about the size of 4-5 large grapes.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I love how it starts turning to that dusty stuff - so much LESS to clean up!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, I am so excited about the switch! For the first time today I got to see my little girl go nuts for her meals and finish off everything in her bowl (and out of her bowl all over her crate)







When I get the diet down and can find the meals cheaper it will be perfect! The poop is just the icing on the cake!!! Thanks again


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Don't you just love raw fed dogs?


Indeed. I can set my clock by Gidget and Grimm's BMs - lol. Two times a day: once in the A.M. and once in the P.M. Both times just 2-3 little "balls."









MUCH better than elephant-sized monstrosity


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta is only 15 weeks old so I dont have that much experience, but I do notice all the monster piles while on walks and hers are nothing in comparison.
I havent noticed the turning to dust part, but thats probably because we pick them up right away







.


----------

